# Does Amazon have a facility on Vancouver Island?



## David_R8 (Apr 2, 2022)

On Wednesday I ordered a handheld tach with a scheduled delivery of today (Saturday) 
As of Friday at six pm it still hadn't shipped. Got an email at 11pm saying it had shipped. It was out for delivery at 7 am.
There's no way it could have made it from the mainland as the last ferry is at 9 pm and the first leaves at 7am.
Not the first time this has happened so it makes me wonder if there isn't a local facility...


----------



## YotaBota (Apr 2, 2022)

According to Amazon the BC "fulfillment" centers are Delta and New Westminster. They must still be using a few 486DX computers for shipping updates.


----------



## Dan Dubeau (Apr 2, 2022)

Drones.  

Either that or there is simply a delay in reporting.  I.e. it shipped much earlier in the day, but didn't get updated until 11pm.

Probably Drones though .


----------



## David_R8 (Apr 2, 2022)

I heard a knock on my door so I went and saw this flying away...


----------



## PeterT (Apr 2, 2022)

Cool. The ultimate drone LOL


----------



## whydontu (Apr 2, 2022)

Besides Blue Origin, Jeff Bezos is funding a new startup offering consumer matter transmitters…


----------



## chip4charlie (Apr 20, 2022)

Last I heard Amazon was up to 8 facilities in the Lower Mainland. That was two years ago. This from a welder friend who does all their welding...

Amazon 115,000 sq ft warehouse being built near Sidney, BC: https://vancouverisland.ctvnews.ca/...ictoria-international-airport-lands-1.5551979

Even if they have a local warehouse, depends on where it's stocked. I've had HHIP stuff bought through Amazon come out of California and be at my doorstep in 3 days.


----------



## Degen (Apr 28, 2022)

Shipping time amazes me (Amazon or other shippers).  Last year I shipped 2 identical products drop off at UPS same time, one to Australia Outback Urban area, one to Texas Urban area.  Aussie 2 days, Texas 3 days.

Go figure.


----------

